# hydrostat transmission or brake issues



## CHAOTiCWAYz (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a 2002 MTD Yard Machine 42" with a Briggs & Stratton 17 HP OHV engine, it is an automatic. runs great, but it doesnt stop. "break works fine if mower is not running" the brake pedal and gas pedal are both on the same side. if i let off the gas pedal while in gear, the mower keeps moving. nothing i do seems to disengage the transmission either, so i have to pull it to neutral. I posted this under mtd, and no one was able to help me. Any help would be great.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello, I've done a little searching and some research and I can't get much without specific model numbers. It really doesn't help when the entire MTD website is down. I'm wondering if you really have a hydro or could it be a vari-drive system. Either way, the problem you describe sounds like linkage set-up adjustments. Try posting some specific numbers and we can do a little more research.


----------



## CHAOTiCWAYz (Aug 13, 2015)

model # 13an608g129
sn 1e182h20457


tractor : 42sd auto 17


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

how do you know the brake works fine if the mower isn't running?


----------



## CHAOTiCWAYz (Aug 13, 2015)

film495 said:


> how do you know the brake works fine if the mower isn't running?


because i rode it down a driveway.


----------



## tractorfreak34 (Aug 25, 2015)

Where dowe go if we have an allis chalmer garden tractor


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

It looks like you've got a single speed transaxle with a variable diameter input pulley. The drive pedal is what tensions the belt causing it to adjust it's location inside the pulley, and that varies the speed. The actual brake itself is located on the side of the transaxle. Small mechanical disk and caliper. There will be adjustments in the linkage. You'll probably need someone to work the brake pedal while you observe the linkage to see if it's actuating the caliper all the way.
Try this link for the manual. It worked for me, hopefully the website remains working.
http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do?BrandCode=10001
Also verify the routing and tension on the belt. If it don't loosen enough to disengage, that could be a problem as well. The manual and some inspection can help with that.


----------

